# Fever coat or Black Smoke



## IcePeony (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi everyone I was just wondering if anyone knows if my kitty has a fever coat or if he is a Black Smoke I have a ton of pictures with different light and stuff if you need a different picture let me know. 
Thank you


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Are the roots of his fur white? Does he have a silver parent?


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

It's quite hard to tell but here's a pic of my Cookie, she had a fever coat and her fur eventually turned jet black


----------



## Mark81 (Jun 10, 2016)

This is shadow and he is a black smoke 12 weeks old


----------



## IcePeony (Jan 24, 2017)

PetloverJo said:


> Are the roots of his fur white? Does he have a silver parent?





PetloverJo said:


> Are the roots of his fur white? Does he have a silver parent?


Hi here are the picture the breeder sent me the mom is the first 2 the dad is the second 2. 
Thank you


----------



## IcePeony (Jan 24, 2017)

PetloverJo said:


> Are the roots of his fur white? Does he have a silver parent?


Hi the roots of his fur look white/silver


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

What colour are the parents on the pedigree? The lighting for mum in the pics isn't great, is she a seal silver tortie?

What has the breeder said about the kittens colour? 
Photos in natural light are best, but the breeder should be able to tell you if it's a black smoke or fever coat


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Does it make a difference in any way? I know nothing about cats.


----------



## IcePeony (Jan 24, 2017)

spotty cats said:


> What colour are the parents on the pedigree? The lighting for mum in the pics isn't great, is she a seal silver tortie?
> 
> What has the breeder said about the kittens colour?
> Photos in natural light are best, but the breeder should be able to tell you if it's a black smoke or fever coat


Hi all she told me was that the mom was a purebred torti Ragdoll and the dad is a flame 1/2 Ragdoll. She said the kitten is a smoky blue but I'm not sure.


----------



## IcePeony (Jan 24, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> Does it make a difference in any way? I know nothing about cats.


No it doesn't make I difference! I love him and that's all that matters


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

No I didn't mean you wouldn't love him if he was one and not the other! I just wondered if it was important in some other way that you knew his coat colour.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh dear, if you've not got the kitten yet then walk away from this byb and find a good breeder with registered, health tested cats


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

From my understanding to get a cat with a smoke coat one of the parents has to be silver. Maybe I'm wrong and somebody will be along to correct me. 

Certainly sounds like a backyard breeder to me. If you wish to purchase this kitten then I would ask for proof that the kitten has been vet checked flead and wormed as recommended. I would also recommend that you take out insurance as soon as you purchase. If the kitten has not been vaccinated I would recommend you do so straight after purchase. If the breeder is charging an exhortation price for the kitten I would walk away.


----------



## IcePeony (Jan 24, 2017)

PetloverJo said:


> From my understanding to get a cat with a smoke coat one of the parents has to be silver. Maybe I'm wrong and somebody will be along to correct me.
> 
> Certainly sounds like a backyard breeder to me. If you wish to purchase this kitten then I would ask for proof that the kitten has been vet checked flead and wormed as recommended. I would also recommend that you take out insurance as soon as you purchase. If the kitten has not been vaccinated I would recommend you do so straight after purchase. If the breeder is charging an exhortation price for the kitten I would walk away.


Thank you for all the information I actually already own him I paid $100 
Thank you again


----------



## IcePeony (Jan 24, 2017)

spotty cats said:


> Oh dear, if you've not got the kitten yet then walk away from this byb and find a good breeder with registered, health tested cats


Thank you for the information I wasn't looking for a purebred I already own a 1/2 Ragdoll and a ragdoll/ himalayan. He was $100 and is an awesome cat I just love his colour and was wondering if he could be a Black Smoke. 
Thanks again


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

IcePeony said:


> Thank you for the information I wasn't looking for a purebred I already own a 1/2 Ragdoll and a ragdoll/ himalayan. He was $100 and is an awesome cat I just love his colour and was wondering if he could be a Black Smoke.
> Thanks again


so around £80, most 'moggy' kittens will cost you that from places like unloved or scumtree
a 3/4 ragdoll well youre looking at £2 or 300

hope he has a long and happy life with you
as for colours i have no idea, is pretty


----------



## Mark81 (Jun 10, 2016)

I got my shadow from one of those dodgy sites and I was very very lucky to have found him. Well both my kitty's were lol . Just have to be carefull. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw shadow I knew he was something different .


----------



## IcePeony (Jan 24, 2017)

mrs phas said:


> so around £80, most 'moggy' kittens will cost you that from places like unloved or scumtree
> a 3/4 ragdoll well youre looking at £2 or 300
> 
> hope he has a long and happy life with you
> as for colours i have no idea, is pretty


Thank you my Ragdoll himalayan was $400 
Thanks


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Whether he's black smoke or has a fever coat he is gorgeous, i hope we get to see a lot more photos.

We didnt buy Cookie we were asked to contact a shelter for her to go to because no one wanted her, she came to me without me seeing her... but the entire litter had fever coats and were sold as grey kittens, the owners thought they had some beautiful rare kittens, i bet the buyers did too, Cookie was actually the darkest one even though she had some almost white patches..and she was the last of the litter, i had never seen a fever coat before but the vet told us at her first check up she would be black, it took quite a few months for her fur to completely change but the vet was right!


----------



## IcePeony (Jan 24, 2017)

LostSoul said:


> Whether he's black smoke or has a fever coat he is gorgeous, i hope we get to see a lot more photos.
> 
> We didnt buy Cookie we were asked to contact a shelter for her to go to because no one wanted her, she came to me without me seeing her... but the entire litter had fever coats and were sold as grey kittens, the owners thought they had some beautiful rare kittens, i bet the buyers did too, Cookie was actually the darkest one even though she had some almost white patches..and she was the last of the litter, i had never seen a fever coat before but the vet told us at her first check up she would be black, it took quite a few months for her fur to completely change but the vet was right!
> View attachment 298529


Thank you I guess there is no way to tell for sure I will just have to wait and see. 
Thanks


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

IcePeony said:


> Thank you for the information I wasn't looking for a purebred I already own a 1/2 Ragdoll and a ragdoll/ himalayan. He was $100 and is an awesome cat I just love his colour and was wondering if he could be a Black Smoke.
> Thanks again


No doubt he is awesome - cats are that way.

Shelters and rescues are for those not wanting a purebred from a breeder, they are full of domestic longhairs that will come vaccinated, health checked, neutered and micrcochipped.
Backyard breeders are breeding from cats not meant for that purpose, they do not do the appropriate health tests (which is not a vet visit)

The kitten doesn't appear to be blue, and as one parent isn't silver he can't be smoke.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> No doubt he is awesome - cats are that way.
> 
> *Shelters and rescues are for those not wanting a purebred from a breeder,* they are full of domestic longhairs that will come vaccinated, health checked, neutered and micrcochipped.
> Backyard breeders are breeding from cats not meant for that purpose, they do not do the appropriate health tests (which is not a vet visit)
> ...


When I was was looking for my first cat, I approached Cats Protection and RSPCA (in UK) - neither found me suitable to adopt.

1) I live on a boat and knew I wanted indoor cats - they wanted their cats to be able to go outside
2) I live near a canal (on a boat!) and near a main road - so not safe for roaming cats!

Bloody catch 22!

So my first 3 were from BYB. After joining here I found out there are many independent rescues, that would have happily let me adopt after a homecheck - but I didnt find this info until I joined having already got 3 of the Munchkins 

My last 2 babies (5 this year!! Where did that time go??) were from a breeder, who I am still in contact with, and good friends with 

Anyway - back to the ops question - this is Rowan as a baby - he is a black smoke (NFC x Ragdoll). We went to view his sister Holly - but Rowan decided he loved us too and (luckily, as he was the one to convince), my OH also decided he belonged with us and his sister 

I had no idea what a 'smoke' was when I got him - I guess it was lucky there were only 3 in the litter, and the other one (a stunning red) already had been spoken for - or its quite likely I would have 6 Munchkins and not 5 LOL 

Looking back on these, it seems quite clear that he was very definitely black and white, even as a baby, and it was the white roots that showed him to be a black smoke.

Rowan as a baby - about 10- weeks - you can see he is black (and white lol) but his black fur has distinctive white roots









This is him about a year old (again, you can see the white roots on his black fur)









And about 5 years old (can't believe he is nearly 6 now!) Hes the one in the middle, surrounded by the other Munchkins


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> After joining here I found out there are many independent rescues, that would have happily let me adopt after a homecheck - but I didnt find this info until I joined having already got 3 of the Munchkins


Yes I've seen this outdoor policy mentioned on here before, the OP is apparently in Canada.

Google is a great tool for doing research on breeders, too often questions are asked after the fact, better late than never I suppose and the information can then be used for future cats.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Yes I've seen this outdoor policy mentioned on here before, the OP is apparently in Canada.
> 
> Google is a great tool for doing research on breeders, too often questions are asked after the fact, better late than never I suppose and the information can then be used for future cats.


I agree with you.

Having had family cats from a child, I just assumed that cats were cats, and didn't research. But I did know I didnt want them wandering about near a canal or a main road that feeds 2 schools, and had a lot of M25 traffic passing through at rush hour.

I don't regret it - coz I have my babies (and a lot of people know the hell I went through with Rowan - whether that was down to his breeding or just bad luck I don't know - but I do know I am SO glad he chose us - because if he didn't, I really dont think he would have got through that, and he was only 18 months old)

So yes - I would ALWAYS do it differently in future, BUT, I am glad I didn't know any better then - coz if I did - my Row wouldnt be in my life (you might have guessed he is my 'heart' cat  )


----------



## IcePeony (Jan 24, 2017)

Updated pictures of Poe


----------



## mrazda71 (Aug 3, 2017)

IcePeony said:


> Updated pictures of Poe
> 
> View attachment 300754
> View attachment 300753
> View attachment 300752


Hello

What a beauty!

Can I ask what the cat looks like now a few months on?

I've been offered a kitten, 'unusual colouring' and after a quick bit of research came across 'fever coat ... Now the coat colour changing wouldn't bother me at all, I LOVE black cats but, I don't want a potentially less healthy kitten.

Regards


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

Poe is definitely a black smoke. I have pictures of Argie with a head that black before his







mane came in.
This is what he looks like when he is parted & the fur is very, very pale grey when he is combed, almost white


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

mrazda71 said:


> Hello
> 
> What a beauty!
> 
> ...


Fever coat isn't an indication of a poorly kitten, it happens when the mum contracts something in pregnancy, even if she doesn't display symptoms. If your kitten is not from a rescue or an ethical pedigree breeder with a registration, please walk away.


----------



## IcePeony (Jan 24, 2017)

mrazda71 said:


> Hello
> 
> What a beauty!
> 
> ...


Hi sorry for taking so long to respond. Poe is defiantly a black smoke we gave him a lion cut for the summer because it is so hot and he was completely white when he got it done I have attached pictures. The last one I took last night 
Thank you


----------

